#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Женский Дацан

## Майя Син

Подскажите, где именно находится женский дацан Улан-Уде(плюс при нем есть буддийский университет). 

 И хотелось бы знать, какие там есть факультеты и что нужно,чтобы там учиться.

 Возможно, у них есть сайт? Я ничего не нашла, кроме телефона, на который они не отвечают((

----------


## Дондог

Не знаю, можно ли его назвать *университетом*, но справочник выдаёт такие данные: Зунгун Даржалинг, Буддийский женский дацан
Ключевская, 56а
Тел. 41-12-22 (+ код, есс-но).

----------

